# effects on male dogs by human menstrual cycle



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok strange question. .. but does this happen or am I imagining it !!! 

Otis seems to be guarding me and things associated with me this week. Only from Dora tho. .is this normal ?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They can definitely sense the hormonal changes and it can affect some males. Just be glad it doesn't make him erm interested as it can with some


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been quite lucky with the "interested" stakes he has never once humped or shown any sexual urges. . I hope this is not the start


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

It's not just male dogs. The other week my neutered female was extra-clingy to me and a couple of nights wouldn't let me go up to bed. My husband had to hold her so I could detach myself from her side! 
He's the one that realised that might be the cause.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

rottiemum said:


> It's not just male dogs. The other week my neutered female was extra-clingy to me and a couple of nights wouldn't let me go up to bed. My husband had to hold her so I could detach myself from her side!
> He's the one that realised that might be the cause.


He has been clingy also and my poor girl who loves cuddles usually ,keeps herself away as she gets the look from Otis


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The only effect Ive noticed is how much it hurts when they jump on my boobs!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Haven't had one in a while but never noticed anything different when I did, apart from being more interested in the bin.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> The only effect Ive noticed is how much it hurts when they jump on my boobs!


pinning them to the sofa hurts at the best of times but yes that is a noticeable difference also



SLB said:


> Haven't had one in a while but never noticed anything different when I did, apart from being more interested in the bin.


 Ha ha ha . This is also true


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

SLB said:


> Haven't had one in a while but never noticed anything different when I did, apart from being more interested in the bin.


Yeah...that's always fun 
(hubby forgets to close the bathroom door at least once a week...) :incazzato:

:sosp:


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know about certain times of the month but as soon as I have a 'bare leg' my little dog is trying to hump the life out of it, all I feel is his little paws tightening around my left leg. He never does it with anyone / thing else.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, you don't feel/act like yourself and they can pick up on that!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I feel fine and do not act any differently when its my time of the month. I am lucky I hardly suffer any side effects so can only assume its hormones release/change he is sensing.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It's an interesting thought...

Dexter does live to cuddle me more when it's my time of the month. He only ever lays right over my stomach at 'that' time... Which helps with the stomach cramps 

Skip, the little git just raids the bin in the toilet. Couldn't care less about me lol.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have never experienced a dog...male or female...act any differently towards me during that time or not. I must say though, Simba can be around a bitch in season and doesn't show a huge amount of interest, so I think my boys just have low sex drives lol.


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

Its hard to tell with mine tbh. He is VERY clingy. I cannot turn around with him standing up and standing next to me. He is my shadow 

I think he may get a bit put out by my mood swings


----------

